# Recommend me some brake pads for Monoplaner brakes



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

I have a 1993 Tommasini with Chorus Monoplaner calipers. It has the original pads/holders and they really leave a bit to be desired in the braking department. I think they use the same holders as the Delta calipers. I ordered a set of BBB Campag brake pads/holders but they do not fit through the slot on the calipers...bummer. It seems that Shimano holders do not fit the slot either...another bummer. I currently have a spare set of the old 6X00 Ultegra holders/pads installed, the all plastic ones. They do work better than the originals but still not what I think they could be. 

Can anyone suggest pads that are superior that will fit the original holders or a complete set that will fit the calipers?


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

Make the slots bigger. Then you can use any current pads, like Kool Stop salmon. Just do it carefully with a file.


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

Yes, I was thinking of making the slots bigger but I just did not want to mess up these absolutely stunning calipers. Maybe that is my only alternative.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I found some aftermarket pad holders that worked fine with my Deltas. So, a similar issue I'd think.

Problem is I've no idea what they are.

I can take a picture if you are interested.


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

That would be outstanding sir! I am fairly certain the Delta and the Monoplaner use the same holder.


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

I bought a set of Kool Stop salmon pads for my stock holders for my Monoplanars. To increase braking power a bit more I made a softer return spring that decreases the amount of hand pressure needed to actuate the brakes.


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

Squidward said:


> I bought a set of Kool Stop salmon pads for my stock holders for my Monoplanars. To increase braking power a bit more I made a softer return spring that decreases the amount of hand pressure needed to actuate the brakes.


Squidward, are the pads you purchased? They look a bit off to fit the holders I have but maybe it is just me. I asked the seller but no response. Kool Stop C89 Campagnolo Salmon Bike Brake Pad Insert Pair Record Chorus Athena | eBay


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

davcruz said:


> Squidward, are the pads you purchased? They look a bit off to fit the holders I have but maybe it is just me. I asked the seller but no response. Kool Stop C89 Campagnolo Salmon Bike Brake Pad Insert Pair Record Chorus Athena | eBay


Those just look like they fit current Campy holders. I'll take a look at my Delta brakes.


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

bikerjulio said:


> Those just look like they fit current Campy holders. I'll take a look at my Delta brakes.


Seller states they fit ALL pre-2000 brakes 8 and 9 speed. Like you I think they do not look right but I am desperate for some better pads.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

bikerjulio said:


> Those just look like they fit current Campy holders. I'll take a look at my Delta brakes.


I did a survey. Problem is I don't think will help you. Here's the pictures


















The Delta holder is first. It's bolt is quite fat at 6.85mm.

Below that is the holder off the bike. Note the fat washer to build up the total "depth".

Below that is a current Campy holder. Bolt is 1mm smaller dia.

To the right a couple of generic holders.

The point being is that there's quite a variation in bolt diameters around.

The main issue with the the delta's is getting the total depth right. Modern holders and pads are shorter.


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

Kool Stop Salmon Brake Pads for Bicycles from Harris Cyclery

Scroll down to the Nuovo Record pads. I had to cut out a chunk of pad material in the middle to clear the attachment nut.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

davcruz said:


> Seller states they fit ALL pre-2000 brakes 8 and 9 speed. Like you I think they do not look right but I am desperate for some better pads.


yes, my mistake. Those are wider to fit the previous generation of holders. 

I think OP is better off finding a current pad holder that will fit. There has to be something.


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

It just dawned on me that there are probably a few different holders used through the years. Here's the best picture I could find of my Monoplanars. Note the squared off holders.


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

Since you guys were nice enough to post pictures I thought I should do the same and show you what I have to work with here. I am starting to think that I am just going to go with Dr Smile and file a bit out but I am still on the fence! My preference is to use the original holders with some nicer upgraded pads. How is it that something so simple can be so difficult...if only there were part numbers on the older Campy parts...

My holders do not look like the others posted here, they are rounded on one end and the guide is integral to the holder.

The the bolt for the original holder measures ~6 mm, the "nut" for the newer style BBB Campy replacements I bought measures ~7.5 mm, I have not measured the slot on the calipers yet due to time constraints.


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

One possibility is to locate some older holders from the Nuovo Record era and use them with your brakes. I'd leave the holes in the brake arms alone.


----------



## Old_Goat (Mar 24, 2012)

I once had a pair of 1994 Athena monoplanars bought used (but gorgeous and flawless!) a few years back; as I recall, they arrived with Serfas brake pads installed, which were very similar in appearance to the Campy originals as shown in the catalogs of the time.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

If the holders are a couple of mm wider than a current campy holder, then I'd suggest getting the older Koolstops mentioned above, and shortening them. I'd just bought a pack by mistake and found out they were too fat for my current holders. Might fit OP's though.

Not seeing anything currently available that's specific to those old short holders.

And NOS is probably going to be so hard by now as to not achieve the necessary stopping ability.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

davcruz said:


> Since you guys were nice enough to post pictures I thought I should do the same and show you what I have to work with here. I am starting to think that I am just going to go with Dr Smile and file a bit out but I am still on the fence! My preference is to use the original holders with some nicer upgraded pads. How is it that something so simple can be so difficult...if only there were part numbers on the older Campy parts...
> 
> My holders do not look like the others posted here, they are rounded on one end and the guide is integral to the holder.
> 
> The the bolt for the original holder measures ~6 mm, the "nut" for the newer style BBB Campy replacements I bought measures ~7.5 mm, I have not measured the slot on the calipers yet due to time constraints.


Before opening the slot in the caliper for the modern holder, why not find a longer 6mm bolt to be used with the modern holder and secure it to the caliper with a washer and a conventional nut.
It may not be as clean of an application, but it worked on the old Super Record.


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

I've been dealing with this exact issue. There at least two versions of the monoplanar arms in existence. The original arms which I have and are pictured above on that beauty of colnago. And then the later version with the flattened sides. Some of those were labeled as Athena and so on once Campy had moved Chorus brakes onto the dual pivot type. 

On top of that there are the squared pad holders and the later rounded version similar to Deltas. I have both 5th gen Deltas and 1st gen Monoplanars and tried to swap pad holders from Delta to Monos and they don't fit either.

As was mentioned, the slots in the monoplanars are too narrow for most all modern pad holders. I don't want to modify the arms so the search continues.

The best option to date I've found is using mountain style holders. The threaded portion is narrow enough to pass through the arm. They have orbital adjustment and easy pad replacement. The bolt isn't as svelte as a true road holder, so that is main detraction.


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks Brewster, I was looking at mountain pads/holders as well but I cannot seem to justify to myself putting that ugly nut on the beautiful monoplaners, mine are Chorus BTW.


----------



## zootsuit (Jan 9, 2013)

davcruz said:


> Thanks Brewster, I was looking at mountain pads/holders as well but I cannot seem to justify to myself putting that ugly nut on the beautiful monoplaners, mine are Chorus BTW.


Sorry to dredge up an old thread, did you ever find a solution to this, I have the same issue!

thanks


----------

